# New Old Chevy K30 Plow Truck



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

I'd been looking for a plow for my V3500 to do my driveway along with a few family members' when I came across this truck at public auction. Picked it up last weekend and drove 400+ miles home.

I removed the plow and put it in the back for the long drive. It rode great, but got terrible mileage. Plow seems to work great, but visibility with the flat bed and lift gate is terrible. I haven't decided if I will swap the plow over to my V3500 and sell the K30, keep the K30 and sell the flat bed, or some third option. My wife thinks we are doing option one.

Specs:
1984 K30 SRW, 292 straight six, TH400, NP205, 4.56 gears, great studded and siped Cooper STT's, 9' flat bed with Waltco 2000 lbs. hydraulic folding lift, Meyer 7.5' plow that I know nothing about and a little rust.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

That's a pretty sweet truck....... If visibly is a problem put some auxiliary lights on the back so you can use the mirrors.
You can also remove racks and the deck for the lift in the winter.


----------



## nethel (Oct 10, 2013)

Looks like an E46 Meyer. We've got one on a 91 F150 and it is a tank. Just rebuilt it this year, so much easier to work on than our newer stuff.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

That brings back memories. Those 292's run good, can't kill em.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice Truck!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

nethel;2059287 said:


> Looks like an E46 Meyer. We've got one on a 91 F150 and it is a tank. Just rebuilt it this year, so much easier to work on than our newer stuff.


E47, you can see the PA block. E46 was lift only no power angle.

I agree with Buff, take the sides and gate off, add some lights and have at it.


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

Thanks guys. I'll keep you posted on which direction I go. We got about 4" of snow last night and today so I plowed for a few hours tonight. Truck and plow performed great. I think the V3500 might be a little long for some of these tight driveways.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice looking old Chevy. I'd like to have one like that with an old pump under the hood Fisher Speed Cast.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

nice truck, would not mind it parked in my driveway, it will pull a house but not a speed demon, for a plow truck mpg dont matter


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Besides takes them side racks off and modifying back rack for visibility that truck is perfect the way it is. Them older gm's are hard to find in that condition.
You know it's dependable you drove it 400 miles. Don't expect to get good gas mileage.

The truck is a work horse not a driver. Work the truck when making money. I'm Interested in the truck or bed. PM me when you make a decision.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Forget the upper post I did not see you were in Alaska. That six has a little torque. You can maintain with minimal funds and effort. I would of liked to run across it. Get rid of some of this newer junk that's a full time job just keeping engine lights off.


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

Thanks guys. You are right about pulling down a house. The gearing is just right for plowing, even on steep inclines. My per tank mpg average ranged from 5.5 to 7.5 on the road trip up cruising 55-60 mph with hubs both in and out. I haven't calc'd the mpg while working it. I think I will tune on it a bit and see if that can be improved.


----------



## TMLGC (Sep 22, 2013)

Awsome old truck I love those!


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

Me too. This is the '91 I'm contemplating putting the plow on. One nice thing about our climate here is we don't get a lot of rust and it is usually too cold to brine the roads.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

MTCK;2059852 said:


> Me too. This is the '91 I'm contemplating putting the plow on. One nice thing about our climate here is we don't get a lot of rust and it is usually too cold to brine the roads.


that truck is way too nice to plow with each year you see less and less nice old GM's and more and more rusty GM's


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

That 91 V3500 is so nice, and a 4wd crew cab on top of that. The crew cab 4x4 are very very hard to find in that condition. I liked to call them a hillbilly limo.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

The interior of your crew cab looks new still


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

It looked like this when I bought it. Reupholstered the two suburban seats and factory 3+3 rear bench with heaters in the 4 window seats.


----------



## 72MARIO (Nov 21, 2015)

Two awesome trucks you have there !!  I would keep both. The 1991 is the golden. Truck best truck GM ever made ! 

BTW My 1990 v2500 with 350/400 3:73 suburban hardly gets 9.5-10mpg on the open hwy. Thats in its best tune new crate 30 and rebuilt everything else.


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

72MARIO;2060094 said:


> Two awesome trucks you have there !! I would keep both. The 1991 is the golden. Truck best truck GM ever made !
> 
> BTW My 1990 v2500 with 350/400 3:73 suburban hardly gets 9.5-10mpg on the open hwy. Thats in its best tune new crate 30 and rebuilt everything else.


That sounds about right. My 91 gets 10 pretty much no matter what unless I'm towing. I did a few hundred miles pulling a dump trailer at 16.5k combined and it got 8 during that endeavor. I'm currently rebuilding an L29 to throw in it which should help with the towing.

The 292 smells pig rich and has a little miss at idle, but pulls smoothly. Ignition system seems to be fresh. Plugs looked great, wires cap and rotor look new. I won't pretend to know anything about the Rochester Monojet. Anybody know if it has idle mixture adjustment screws?


----------



## bmc1025 (Jun 10, 2009)

If you can't see them they are still covered by the hardened steel plugs they got a at the factory. It is a total pain to get those plugs out. Picture a chisel and a hammer with the base of the disassembled carb upside down on a sturdy bench.


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

That's kind of what I was afraid of. Maybe I just need to grab another fuel injected big block...

We've been getting hammered with snow (for us) so I took off a little early and went to plowing. The truck worked flawlessly with one almost stuck and no other problems. Temps are hovering close to 30, so wet heavy snow and slick roads. I was glad I had studs.


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

It just keeps snowing and snowing. Forecast looks like we are about done with this cycle. I loaded up my tools, chains and recovery gear from the '91 yesterday before heading out, which proved useful as I pulled a duramax with a big v-plow out of the ditch a couple hours later. Finally got to my own drive after dinner last night.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Looks like your getting some good use out of it........Thumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Keep the pics coming.
Looks like cable chains on the gray pickup.


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

That's funny it does look like cable chains in that one pic. I actually have v-bar chains for it, but they aren't installed in that picture. I've only used them a couple times on this truck. Hopefully the plow truck's tires are close enough in size I can use them on it. '91 has 255/85R16 Cooper ST's '84 has 235/85R16 Cooper STT's.

This pic was taken last spring after some nice freezing rain.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

How does the 292 perform? I had a 1989 F250 300 six w/ a 5 speed. It had no top end, would get hot, but could push like a tank. 

Keep the pics coming.


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

It pushes like a mule, and has no top end. It's very happy going 45-50 mph around town and is pretty wound out at 60-65 with the 4.56 axle gears and no overdrive. It's got great torque right off idle though, which is perfect for plowing. I've only had to use low range once, when I got hung up off the end of a drive and had good traction. Drinks fuel like a big block, though I think that is the carb's fault. It diesels during shut down when hot so it has some fuel delivery issues. I want to run this truck over a scale. It feels heavy.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice and there ain't much there a basic Craftsman set can't take care of.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

MTCK;2063259 said:


> It pushes like a mule, and has no top end. It's very happy going 45-50 mph around town and is pretty wound out at 60-65 with the 4.56 axle gears and no overdrive. It's got great torque right off idle though, which is perfect for plowing. I've only had to use low range once, when I got hung up off the end of a drive and had good traction. Drinks fuel like a big block, though I think that is the carb's fault. It diesels during shut down when hot so it has some fuel delivery issues. I want to run this truck over a scale. It feels heavy.


There's a company called Clifford Performance http://www.shop.cliffordperformance.net/Chevy-250-292_c4.htm that does a great job with I-6's. I had a '80 Jeep CJ with a 258 that I built using their stuff. You still have the bottom end but you also get a top end too. My fuel mileage also improved.


----------



## JDosch (Nov 11, 2014)

I have a fleet of old Chevy trucks that I plow with for my business. Only trucks I use.


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

Thanks guys. Yeah I've heard of Clifford before. I had a buddy with a 300 Ford that had some of their goodies. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it yet - need to start negotiating with the CEO/CFO. 

Do you have a link to some pics, JDosch? I'd been using an 88 K5 for the past few years before I got this truck. They are the best and even a cave man of a mechanic like me can work on them.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Convert that bad boy over to EFI.


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

I've got an L29 over at the machine shop getting cleaned up to go in the 1991. Going to run the factory fuel injection on it with a Howell harness. It would be kind of cool if they both had the same motors...

I did the aftermarket EFI thing on my last truck before the '91, a '77 K10. It was an older generation Holley system and tuning it was a pain in the ass. It only came with a narrow band O2 sensor, and the fuel system was a headache. Eyes wide open this time. Once I got it dialed in it ran like a scalded ape.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

MTCK;2063310 said:


> Thanks guys. Yeah I've heard of Clifford before. I had a buddy with a 300 Ford that had some of their goodies. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it yet - need to start negotiating with the CEO/CFO.
> 
> Do you have a link to some pics, JDosch? I'd been using an 88 K5 for the past few years before I got this truck. They are the best and even a cave man of a mechanic like me can work on them.


Clifford is great stuff if you're into I-6's, I sucked a valve while drag racing a CJ with a 350sb in at and ended up putting a .030" over 401 out of a Matador in my CJ.

K-5's are great rigs and I have a '86 I'm redoing with my boy.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Banksy;2063213 said:


> How does the 292 perform? I had a 1989 F250 300 six w/ a 5 speed. It had no top end, would get hot, but could push like a tank.
> 
> Keep the pics coming.


300 6 was a awesome engine, Take tons of abuse as well as the 292. I had one same year same tranny I used it to commute when still working with union.


----------



## JDosch (Nov 11, 2014)

MTCK;2063310 said:


> Thanks guys. Yeah I've heard of Clifford before. I had a buddy with a 300 Ford that had some of their goodies. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it yet - need to start negotiating with the CEO/CFO.
> 
> Do you have a link to some pics, JDosch? I'd been using an 88 K5 for the past few years before I got this truck. They are the best and even a cave man of a mechanic like me can work on them.


I don't think I have a picture of the whole fleet. I will get one next time I'm at the shop.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

MTCK;2063259 said:


> It pushes like a mule, and has no top end. It's very happy going 45-50 mph around town and is pretty wound out at 60-65 with the 4.56 axle gears and no overdrive. It's got great torque right off idle though, which is perfect for plowing. I've only had to use low range once, when I got hung up off the end of a drive and had good traction. Drinks fuel like a big block, though I think that is the carb's fault. It diesels during shut down when hot so it has some fuel delivery issues. I want to run this truck over a scale. It feels heavy.


For sure it's a mule. In them days they were engineered that way. Not really intended for long distance or commuters. It may feel a little heavy you have the flat bed and that heavy duty lift gate. I have a gate on A gm half that size.

Still a awesome plow truck and be welcome at my shop anytime.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

*square bodies*



JDosch;2063286 said:


> I have a fleet of old Chevy trucks that I plow with for my business. Only trucks I use.


I have 3. Best work trucks ever. IMHO


----------



## 82k10ny (Nov 30, 2014)

i have a 82 k10 with a 250 inline 6 in it. bored .030 over flatop 307 pistons 489/489 comp cam on a 212/212 duration 1.94/1.6 valves heads shaved about .100. has a offenhouser 4 barrel intake a holley 390 four barrel long tube headers. sm465 trans np208 case 3.42 gears spinning 33x12.5s pushing a 8 foot full hydro fisher. if the truck had 4.10s in it it would be perfect, but im currently putting together a set of 16 inch wheels and 215/85s for winter operation. with the 33s city milage is grim at about 8 mpgs but im pulling allmost 16 mpgs up on the highway consistently running 3k at 75 mph. with smaller tires city should come up to 10 maybe 11 and highway 15 or so. but boy with the cam does it pull hard at about 2k. the best part is i hang the plow and put my 2 place sled trailer behind it and head off to camp and still average 13 mpg on a 320 mile round trip. oh and it only runs hot in stop and go traffic for mile and miles with the blade on, but thats because i need to convert to electric fans which i havent gotten to yet.


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

I'll let you know when I get the final verdict, Fred. I'm pushing to keep this rig. See how the year end turns out...

Post up some pics, Jonnie!

Sounds like a cool K10 and like you work it. I bet you will really like the lower gears when you make that change. I went from 3.08 to 4.10 in my 77 pictured above with the SM465 and it was a totally different animal once it got geared down.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

MTCK;2064017 said:


> I'll let you know when I get the final verdict, Fred. I'm pushing to keep this rig. See how the year end turns out...
> 
> Post up some pics, Jonnie!
> 
> Sounds like a cool K10 and like you work it. I bet you will really like the lower gears when you make that change. I went from 3.08 to 4.10 in my 77 pictured above with the SM465 and it was a totally different animal once it got geared down.


I would not let it go. It's not the year of the truck, It's the condition and specs. Remove the lift gate and the side racks you could sell them and increase your visibility. Repairs and maintenance are cake. I see you as lucky to find it. As posted above would be awesome with EFI.


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

Talked the CFO into keeping her. I don't think it snowed 3" last winter after I got the green light. Been dry this year too, but we got enough to go hit the in-laws' and I threw my GoPro on. Plowed as much leaves as snow...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

This is the blue one you bought off a school district or something? Awesome old GM. That's a money maker, How much could repairs and maintenance be. Sounds good, My father had a 75 1tn dump with a 292 and granny gear. I learned how to drive in the fields with that truck. LOL


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

Yep, Matsu school district bought the truck new in 84 and sold it at auction 31 years later. It's less of a money maker and more of a back saver. I just plow for family. Snow removal would be a tough business many years in Fairbanks. We've gotten about 4-5" so far this winter.


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

Feel like I'm due for an update. I've been running the wheels off the K30 in the winter and getting some miles on in the summer too. She stole a set of non studded summer shoes from the V3500 so I can legally drive when it's warm out.

Last winter I did some maintenance to the Meyer plow. Couple new solenoids, screens, a check valve and fresh oil. Now she holds direction when pushing, turns right AND left and generally functions as designed. I couldn't resist some fresh paint and decals too.


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

Summer tires are 255/85r16 coopers and came with hub caps. I like it and fuel mileage got up to a whopping 8.5 mpg going primarily forward.


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

Recently sold the flat bed and lift gate for good coin. I've got a fleetside bed, step bumper and new fuel system ready to install. Need to get to it before the snow flies!


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

V3500 was happy to give up her little tires when she got some 35's and a camper thrown on the back.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

yes it does, might have to take a cap off, make sure the choke is off all the way....opps sorry just saw the date of posts


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

Beat the first big snow, but not by much.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

MTCK said:


> Beat the first big snow, but not by much.
> View attachment 174580


I knew that would make you a great truck, Maintenance and repairs got to be cake, Inexpensive too. I bet you love the new box.Thumbs Up


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Great old trucks, but I don't know why the six is such a pig on gas. Does it have a cat on it?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> Great old trucks, but I don't know why the six is such a pig on gas. Does it have a cat on it?


Needs a super charger or turbo.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Needs a super charger or turbo.


He sounds handy. I'd pop the head off the motor. Do the valves, bet they are carboned up. Put a good two barrel manifold and carb on it, with a nice free flowing exhaust system. I think that would help.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Randall Ave said:


> He sounds handy. I'd pop the head off the motor. Do the valves, bet they are carboned up. Put a good two barrel manifold and carb on it, with a nice free flowing exhaust system. I think that would help.


Better yet. Swap in a 12v Cummins and drive train.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> He sounds handy. I'd pop the head off the motor. Do the valves, bet they are carboned up. Put a good two barrel manifold and carb on it, with a nice free flowing exhaust system. I think that would help.


I've built a couple throaty straight 6es using parts from Clifford Research http://www.shop.cliffordperformance.net/Chevy-250-292_c4.htm , you'd be amazed how much you can get out of a 6


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

I'd probably monkey with the motor more if it didn't run so damn well. It is just perfect for how I use the truck. Pushes like a tractor, responsive throttle etc. I'm not a big diesel fan, plus this is just too unique. If I need to haul a big trailer or blast down the road at 80 my big block, overdrive V3500 has that covered.

Did a little maintenance this fall when I swapped the bed. New tanks sprayed with arctic bedliner, deleted the plastic rock guards, new fuel selector valve and switch, KYB shocks and tank straps. Now I have a working fuel gauge for both tanks and 40 gallons instead of 20.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I hate the tank set up on the K series, besides being in a place that they can be easily damaged they’re a pita to fill unless the pump has a really long hose......
I stopped putting the boots on shocks long ago. Even though they have drain holes in them the drain holes get plugged and the boots trap moisture resulting in the piston rusting and piting.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Better than having the tanks where they were before that.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

TJS said:


> Better yet. Swap in a 12v Cummins and drive train.


I gotta agree, I have an 85 K20 and I'm thinking pulling the old 350/TH350 in favor of a 12V Cummins and built TH400.


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

Here's pulling my buddy home when the summer fuel in his tank gelled. Happens to someone I know about every fall. Hard to know when the refinery switches, and how quickly the service stations turn their stock over. Diesel works for lots of folks but I'll never own one in a light duty rig. Stinks, doesn't like the cold and the entry cost is high. Works good in a D10 though...


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

Back rack finally showed up that I ordered Black Friday. No complaints though as the Shipping was actually free to AK. Need to wire up the strobe, backup lights etc and Whelen switch box I got for the cab.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Love the 91. That front end is very attractive IMO.


----------

